# What is your favourite saying/proverb ?



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Mine has to be: It better to regret something you have done then something you haven't

Think it is soooo true and got me into mischief a fair few times


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I think people get sick of me saying this one.... 'everything happens for a reason...'    It's true though, you can't always see the reasoning at the time but later on it becomes apparent....


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

shut up seems to be my favourite + most used saying at the moment  

erm there is a few 

"you get nothing if you dont ask"
"better to be safe than sorry" thats one i have used a lot lately
"nothing ventured nothing gained"


xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

'But first to thine own self be true, and it shall follow as the night the day, thou can'st not then be false to any man.' 

bit heavy, but basically mean be honest with yourself and you'll be honest to everyone else!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

"He who sings prays twice"

I just love it   

Also my mum used to say something a long the lines of 'When God sends tiny feet, he sends tiny shoes' if any of us ever worried about how we were going to afford having babies


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

My favourite bikers saying (not very lady like I know) is

"If you can't ride with the big dogs don't p*$$ up tall trees!" 

   

Axxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

like it mandy  

Loubie that was a sweet one bout the baby shoes  

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Every dog hath its day


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a drinking problem, two hands and one mouth


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

maj79 said:


> I have a drinking problem, two hands and one mouth


Thats my problem on occasion 

Everyone is kneaded out of the same dough but not baked in the same oven


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Its a right mucking fuddle


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well i personally wouldnt try that one emma   wouldt come out like that i would get muddled    

xxx


----------



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

"Happiness isn't having what you want, but wanting what you have"

a good motto to live by, I think


but lately I'm thinking more and more "you'll get nothing and like it" 

ahhh the extremes of IF-induced emotions


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

Half of what I say is meaningless, but I still say it so that the other half may reach you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I like that one Fiffi


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OOh great thread!

Mine is 
"lest said soonest mended"


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

thanks Saila...although a lot of the times, I feel most of what I say is meaningless


----------

